# Quintero Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - Pretty good cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had two so far and they were consistant. No complexity but a good burning and well constructed cigar. Taste is above average with no bite. P...

Read the full review here: Quintero Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - Pretty good cigar


----------

